# Atheism is a non-prophet organization.



## twinklestars (Aug 11, 2010)

God is fake until proven real in the same way that I am innocent until proven guilty. It's a never ending case with millions of 'lawyers' on each side


ok.... I understand that.... but that is the point! to believe in what you do not physically see.


----------



## twinklestars (Aug 11, 2010)

And he's supposed to be all-knowing, yet we've got numerous examples from the bible itself where he couldn't have known everything, such as Adam and Eve eating the fruit, the need for a giant worldwide flood, the rise of scientific evidence against him and creationism. 

I think you need to read it again, the ex: are the proof: everything in it has happened, why is it that is has lasted all these years, the only book that has been around and that is because he/she wanted it to be known so we have the chance to know his truth... 
the ex: of Adam and Eve: they had the choice, they were told DO NOT. but they did.
The ex: of the flood: why was there 2 of everything saved? so that a new world could be created: 
the rise if scientific: why is that possible: because we were given intelligence, god knew he would be questioned? his son was, and he knew that too.
Science is possible because we have been given the ability to explore it, it wasnt intended to be choosen over the one who created it.






INTP


----------



## twinklestars (Aug 11, 2010)

believe what you want that is a choice and I am not trying to change your beliefs, just to reconigize that it is possible your wrong.:mellow:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

twinklestars said:


> I think you need to read it again, the ex: are the proof: everything in it has happened,


You believe it has happened. Many of the events are not historically proven or provable.



> why is it that is has lasted all these years,


Because a religion was founded around those scriptures, and the bible was translated into many languages.



> the only book that has been around and that is because he/she wanted it to be known so we have the chance to know his truth...


There's a few books, and many stories, that are around from that time and earlier. Examples include the Bhagavad Gita, the Egyptian Book of the Dead etc.



> the ex: of Adam and Eve: they had the choice, they were told DO NOT. but they did.


But they had no knowledge of right and wrong, and could only reason that their action was wrong after they had done it.



> The ex: of the flood: why was there 2 of everything saved? so that a new world could be created:


There is no evidence of any great global flood, and if only two of some of the world's species (because he didn't take two of everything, and we are still discovering new animals today) had survived, almost no animals would be alive today due to the lack of genetic diversity.



> the rise if scientific: why is that possible: because we were given intelligence, god knew he would be questioned? his son was, and he knew that too.


If god knew he would be questioned, why didn't he give us more proof of his existence? God knows what evidence we in modern times demand of him, yet he doesn't give us this evidence. It would be nothing to him to do so.



> Science is possible because we have been given the ability to explore it, it wasnt intended to be choosen over the one who created it.


But if we are to use science, it will inevitably disprove god and the creation theory, so we cannot both use science and not choose science over god.


----------



## RainetheWolf (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome :happy:

I do not believe everything in the Bible should be taken literally, some events may have been made up to make a point. Sadly, I do not have any examples because I have not finished reading the Bible.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

No way! A theist vs. atheist debate online?!

Now that' exceptional. I wonder if they'll come to an agreement. *Grabs popcorn*


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

twinklestars said:


> its not a lie. We can believe what we choose to and I choose there is a God. I was simply stating my opinion.


Yes it was, you just don't know it.

Your whole post follows the standard "convince them of God" structure. First you try to say everybody is miserable, then you say they´re searching, then you come up with that the answer is found in God, then you try to prove He exists, and finally you try to get into a conversation so that you can continue selling your proposition

That's standard procedure by all that try to win souls. (Actually that's like a sales procedure as well. You should be working in sales, you would be great at it :happy


I'm not saying you have bad intentions. Nothing like that at all. But it's obvious wat you´re after, even if you don't realize this yourself (yet).


----------



## simulatedworld (Jun 15, 2010)

miracles = human perception of natural phenomena + arbitrary decision to attach supernatural meaning to it


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18 (Aug 18, 2010)

simulatedworld said:


> miracles = human perception of natural phenomena + arbitrary decision to attach supernatural meaning to it


Exactly. If there actually were a god I don't think the world would suck this much.

Also, the Abrahamic God is an asshole if he is real. Due to a mistake that TWO HUMANS MADE, he decided to punish the entire race. Doesn't sound very nice, and neither does stoning children, slavery, or hanging homosexuals.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

I thought you were going to say something bad about religion. But, I clicked here anyway cuz the title was clever. But, welcome fellow Christian.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is what I can never understand. Why does any atheist who doesn't believe in God waste and emotion so much time to on someone who believes in God. If you don't believe in God existing why waste any time on the subject in the first since it doesn't exist? Can't we all just have a a personal opinion?


----------



## RainetheWolf (Jul 6, 2010)

SomeRandomGuy18 said:


> Exactly. If there actually were a god I don't think the world would suck this much.
> 
> Also, the Abrahamic God is an asshole if he is real. Due to a mistake that TWO HUMANS MADE, he decided to punish the entire race. Doesn't sound very nice, and neither does stoning children, slavery, or hanging homosexuals.


My personal belief is that maybe God wants us to be responsible for our own problems that we have caused. Most of our problems are caused by greed and hatred, Jesus said we need to be rid of greed and hatred to live in harmony with one another. Adam and Eve were probably supposed to represent humanity as a whole, not just two humans. All the Bible says about homosexuality is that it's an abomination. It doesn't say that we have the right to judge others or kill them because of who they are. I may be Christian, but I try not to associate to much with organized religion as things can get very ridiculous.


----------



## simulatedworld (Jun 15, 2010)

My personal belief is [insert whatever made up justification for irrational belief system makes me sleep at night]. How about you?


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

What? I'm not in pain! Or searching. But welcome!


----------



## twinklestars (Aug 11, 2010)

Peter: NO I wasn't, you are free to believe what youever you want, Fact: majority of posts here are searching, asking questions and needing answers. I believe some questions are found threw God, and as I said if you dont look if you dont ask if you dont believe then no you wont get them. The standard procedure is to SAVE SOULS, its worth the chance to me to know about it and to believe it and to express that I do so. 
Let me say this- I am by far not an image of my god- I have 4 children born to me before I married- I divorced-- but I believe.
I know if there is a Hell I wont be there, and I will see my family who has gone before me- that in itself is enough for me to believe.

if anyman is ashamed of jesus in front of man-he wil be ashamed of you before his father


----------



## twinklestars (Aug 11, 2010)

What I was doing is trying to give who choose to read this another option. I would be a terrible sales person:> I am very backward in person most of the time- I dont know what to say to ppl I dont know- I dont like to be untruthful and most sales people are only out to make the deal, and that isnt what my intent was- you choose I dont


----------



## twinklestars (Aug 11, 2010)

You believe it has happened. Many of the events are not historically proven or provable

ok- why does God, the one who created man-have to prove anything to his creation.....


----------



## twinklestars (Aug 11, 2010)

We are the one's that have to prove to be worthy of our God- you have it backwards


----------



## twinklestars (Aug 11, 2010)

And yes it was made into many religions- but it was taught in the bible that there would be many false religions and the bibe typically speaks of christians


----------



## twinklestars (Aug 11, 2010)

SKYCLOUDS- Your right god didnt make the the cross for the killing of his son....the non believers did- but do you think its possible that it was already known his child would die and how he would hang on that cross. I really dont have that answer- there are alot of answers I dont have yet. I guess its possible we were not intended to-maybe that is why. do our parents need to explain to us why they do things.- 

I didnt see where the post you replied to had given what they believed


----------

